# Kayak Truck rack



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello All, 
I'm checking out Kayak racks for my pickup. Seems pricy...around $350 (not installed) Is that the going rate, or does someone have any hook-ups out there?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Send a PM to Shooter.

He and Catman can hook ya up.

They done good on my kayak rack.

And rod rack.

And cooler rack.

And sand spikes.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks NJ,
Yea, Shooter gave me a call re: a rod rack, but I'm still up in the air as to getting a front rod rack or a Kayak rack. It's all about the $$$ The lovely other has the strings tight since I bought the truck. I need to start up a website...helpmattrackitup.com  I'll accept donations!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SA, don't know if you want to use your bed to carry your yak, but I saw a rack that slides into your receiver. It come out a bout 2 feet, then 90 angle straight up with a "T". Seemed to work real nice, though you'd probably have to tie on a red flag. Hope this helps, and it'd probably be a lot cheaper than the one in your picture.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i spent $15 for ratchet straps   



Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i spent $15 for ratchet straps
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


I can kinda visualize that, but fill me in. Do you have any pix??


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

well, i drive a z71 crew cab. so its a full 4 door, and short bed. i got a 12' yak.

put the nose of the yak into one corner, rear stick outs the oposite back corner.

put a ratchet strap though the handles, and one through the scuppers, and ive gone 90mph to test it, it isnt going anywhere.


the ends of the ratchet straps go into the holes on my bed rails.


not the BEST way by far, but works good for me.



Jesse


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

before i got the rack I have, i looked into getting something like this.
http://www.aztrucks.com/product.asp?product=601 
Its cheaper but its not a full rack. I wanted the full rack so I could mount a ski rack for rods. I dont like having my fishing stuff in the bed getting banged up. I leave my yak on almost all year. Saves me from having to take it on and off twice a week or so and keeps it out the bed. Anyway you look at it its going to cost a little bit for a rack, unless you put it in your truck bed.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

marstang50 said:


> before i got the rack I have, i looked into getting something like this.
> http://www.aztrucks.com/product.asp?product=601
> Its cheaper but its not a full rack. I wanted the full rack so I could mount a ski rack for rods. I dont like having my fishing stuff in the bed getting banged up. I leave my yak on almost all year. Saves me from having to take it on and off twice a week or so and keeps it out the bed. Anyway you look at it its going to cost a little bit for a rack, unless you put it in your truck bed.


I used one of those 1/2 racks to carry my T120 for awhile. The T120 is BARELY narrow enough to fit. And boy is it a bear to load. I wouldn't recommend it if it's at all avoidable.

I do have one of those "bed extender" racks that mounts in a rear hitch that I'd let go for a song


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ScottWood said:


> I do have one of those "bed extender" racks that mounts in a rear hitch that I'd let go for a song


What's your flavor? Rock, Country, Rap, German Shizer Industrial? Will entertain for rack


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> What's your flavor? Rock, Country, Rap, German Shizer Industrial? Will entertain for rack


LOL!! $25 will take it... 

I'll be in Ocracoke sat/sun :fishing: 

Give me a call if interested 636-4699 & leave a msg if you don't get me. 
/Scott


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ScottWood said:


> LOL!! $25 will take it...
> 
> I'll be in Ocracoke sat/sun :fishing:
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll give you a call on Monday. I live in the Great Neck area. 

Thanks!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Cool, I'll give you a call on Monday. I live in the Great Neck area.
> 
> Thanks!


That'll work. I'm in Great Bridge. Call after 3:00 p.m. if you can.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Man I bought a Kargo Masters ladder rack for my drumrods & yak. The bars are on the large side, but small enough to mount a set of yakima powderhounds for drumrods & hullraisers for the yak Imma get.... Powdercoated, & got a lifetime warranty. The clincher was gettin em @ dealer cost They work fine for me but to each his own.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a Honda Ridgeline so I had a particular interest in these types of racks. None of which I have because of price   

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6656&stc=1&d=1141706194

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=19697&stc=1&d=1175290087


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Save the cash*

I just put my yak in the bed of the truck with the tailgate down and one ratcheting strap holding it down between the tailgate and bed. The nice thing about this is I don't have to lift it up high or turn it over to load/unload. My yak is completely set up when I get to the launch. All I have to do is slide the whole thing into the water, park the truck and go.


----------

